# Crested Gecko Exo Terra Viv Build - 1st Timer



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Right then, so now I'm finally getting my first project underway I thought I'd better start a thread to document my build. I will probably skip bits by accident but I'll do my best to be reasonably thorough.

I picked up a second hand Exo Terra 45x45x60 some time ago with the intention of using it for plants only as I knew my Mrs would have a problem with scaly livestock...HOWEVER, she had a change of heart and it will now be housing a crestie in the very near future :2thumb:

The first thing I did was do some shopping online. I bought:

4 x tubes HA6 black silicone
1 x large can of Gorilla Filler
10L bag of expanded clay balls
1 x brick Coco Fibre
1 x 5L bag Pollywog Planted Terrarium Blend
Weed membrane from a local hardware shop

I'm pretty certain the terrarium blend will not be sufficient to fill the tank, so I will also add any remaining coco fibre and I also have a bag of sphagnum which I will mix in as well.

Onto the build.

Firstly, I cleaned the tank thoroughly so it was all sparkly and lovely. Then I got fruity with the silicone.



I did the back and the sides, the sides I have angled to make a sort of sloping bank design kind of thing.

I left it like this for a while, until last Friday night when I had an evening to myself to do the foaming.









I left it to cure overnight, and this is the result:





The piece of wood and bits of bark were all cleaned and baked in a hot oven prior to use. I also sanded the wood down a bit to remove any pointy sharp bits. The piece of wood is actually hollowed out behind, so I can carve out the foam behind it to make a great planting place. I'm also going to carve out a couple of small holes for planting, making sure I cut down to the bottom to allow drainage. I thought about using plant pots which would have been easier but I didn't have any to hand and I know others have done this without them.

That's where I am now, going to do the carving this week then the coco-fibre covering - more pics as things progress


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Started doing a little carving/hollowing out last night, put a few holes in:





Slowly but surely!


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

I realised I'd forgotten to put a feeding ledge in which was something I originally planned to do, so I have utilised a discarded piece of foam I carved off previously, and carved it to fit in the corner. I've also carved a recess for a basic milk bottle lid, pics below!


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

PMA said:


> I realised I'd forgotten to put a feeding ledge in which was something I originally planned to do, so I have utilised a discarded piece of foam I carved off previously, and carved it to fit in the corner. I've also carved a recess for a basic milk bottle lid, pics below!
> 
> [URL=http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w248/pmurrillsart/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1074.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w248/pmurrillsart/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1076.jpg]image[/URL]


This looks great! Really motivational 
I have a bearded dragon and decided before getting one I wanted to make my own viv now I have one the pressure is on to build one 

I know u had a glass made one but if I was going to use wood what type of wood do I use? I know this sounds silly but I have no idea first time ever building something I would like to start next week 
And where did u get the foam from ? Looks easy to use 
Do u coat it with grout or anything after or leave as is??


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

dinosaur lou said:


> This looks great! Really motivational
> I have a bearded dragon and decided before getting one I wanted to make my own viv now I have one the pressure is on to build one
> 
> I know u had a glass made one but if I was going to use wood what type of wood do I use? I know this sounds silly but I have no idea first time ever building something I would like to start next week
> ...


Hey thanks for the comment  I have absolutely no idea about Viv building I'm afraid, there will be others on here who could help or try Google. This is the first thing I've ever done herp related, total rookie here! I've done my research though so hopefully this will turn out as I planned


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

dinosaur lou said:


> This looks great! Really motivational
> I have a bearded dragon and decided before getting one I wanted to make my own viv now I have one the pressure is on to build one
> 
> I know u had a glass made one but if I was going to use wood what type of wood do I use? I know this sounds silly but I have no idea first time ever building something I would like to start next week
> ...


Sorry, just realised I didn't answer your other questions! I got the foam from eBay I think, one large can just about did the job. I will be coating with HA6 silicone and dried coco fibre, hopefully this week but we'll see.


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

And the coco fibre coating has begun...



Had a bit of fun and games with this, my bloody mastik gun decided it wasn't going to work and the nozzle on my tube of silicone wouldn't stay put, thread must've gotten damaged. Still, with one gloved hand and using my stomach to push the gun rod to release the silicone, it's underway! Cannot wait for this bit to be done.


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

And on and on and on.... So nearly there. Can't wait to get this stage done! Sick of seeing yellow foam!


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Nearly there! Only spots to touch up now, covered and fixed the feeding ledge in place which is now left to set with a prop underneath to keep it in place. Plants only in there to be edit from the lights


----------



## markg6 (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

markg6 said:


> Looks awesome!


Nice one, cheers buddy


----------



## Irnbrutal (May 14, 2015)

Really impressive stuff 

Sent from my Kestrel using Tapatalk


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Substrate is now in, as I thought, the bag of terrarium blend didn't quite do the job so I topped it up with some sphagnum and a bit of extra coco fibre. I may well add some more when I get round to it, maybe some organic compost, with a layer of leaf litter.

I've placed a few branches in which I will no doubt shuffle about til I'm happy but as it goes, I quite like them where they are. Just need plants now, and some custodians. Going to chuck a few earthworms in, maybe some woodlice from the garden unless anyone advises to the contrary? Obvs will need some springtails as well.


----------



## Irnbrutal (May 14, 2015)

Haha looks awesome good work ! 

Sent from my Kestrel using Tapatalk


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looking good : victory:
I got all my woodlice from garden plus a few worms and had no probs.


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

demon3000 said:


> Looking good : victory:
> I got all my woodlice from garden plus a few worms and had no probs.


Nice one - you got springtails as well, or have you found the lice do ok on their own?


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bought springtails...can not remember where from. They all do a great job. Every so often I add more worms or woodlice and just leave them to to there stuff......Woodlice breed like rabbits:lol2:


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Still messing around with branches/position, picked up a couple of tillandsias yesterday, planted the fittonia and the 'mind-you-own-business' plant into the substrate. A few more plants to add and I think I'm pretty much there 

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Picked up a few new plants this weekend, a dracaena, two cryptanthus earth stars, a tillandsia cyanea, and a utricularia sandersonii which isn't in the tank yet. I'm going to plant the cyanea this week so the pot is only temporary. I've noticed a few little sprouts of baby's tears popping up here and there, and the woodlice have had babies!


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Thermostat drama!

Ok, so a while back I bought a day/night dimming thermostat and timer off eBay. Basically it's a Habistat digital without the branding. The timing is great, lights on and off as desired, thermometer seems to be pretty accurate too. Main issue is that the thermostat has never worked lol. The display shows up functions correctly toy as if it is doing its job, but no power is being fed to my ceramic bulb.

So anyway, I've requested a refund which will probably never happen (seller in China) giving me the run around as expected. Now, last week I bought a Microclinate B1ME from gumtree. I bought it for the princely sum of ONE POUND. Listed as faulty, thought I'd take a chance. When it arrived it didn't power up, so I removed the lid, replaced the fuse (with the correct fuse of course) and lo, the bloody thing is working like a dream! I am so pleased with this outcome 

Nearly time to introduce the new resident methinks!


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

A few 'jungle' shots, viv growing in a bit now, slowly but surely  Little lady has taken to curling up in the log hollow at the front of the viv, certainly she isn't hiding nearly as much as she did when she first arrived. Good things I hope


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking good, any more picture of the viv now that it has grown in a bit ?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------

